# tool organization



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all,

anybody have any pics of club trailers and how they are organized as far as tool storage?

would love to see some ideas to get info for our club trailer

thanks


----------



## Irishbuddha (Feb 25, 2004)

*SWIMBA trailer*

Here is a couple of shots of the South West Idaho Mountain Bike trailer. We used some Rubber Maid garage organizer mounts for the pulaskis and shovers. We used a couple of 2X4 brackets drilled into the sides of the trailer to hold up a 2X4 to hold the McCleods in the front.

The ramp doubles as a table once we get the beastly grill out. The grill has turned out to be our best trail building tool. For some reason the post BBQ and beers really attracts the new builders.

Good luck with your trailer!


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/new-tool-trailer-layout-702349.html


----------



## Sage_Cat (Nov 1, 2009)

*Tool organizing*

From Volunteers of Colorado, These people have it together.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the input


----------

